# Diskrepanzzeit



## Aventinus (29 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich durch das ganze Internet gesucht und immer noch keine passende Antwort für meine Frage.
Wo kann ich nachlesen welche Diskrepanzzeiten ich für zweikanalige Signalgeber ein der HW-Konfig einstellen muss?

Beispielsweise:
- Schutztürschalter
- Not-Halt-Taster
- Einhand-Zustimmtaster
- Sonstige Sicherheitsschalter (z.B. für Abfrage Pendelklappen, Schutzabdeckungen, Positionskontrollen ….)



Das einzige was ich gefunden hab ist dass die Diskrepanzzeit bei Zweihandbedienung max. 500ms betragen darf. Aber da wird ja nicht das Funktionieren der Technik überwacht sondern das Funktionieren des Bedieners.

Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 April 2014)

Hallo Aventinus,

ich würde das so sagen :  du mußt die Diskrepanzzeit einstellen, die deine Hardware benötigt.
Bei mir sind die Pi*Daumen-Werte (wenn die Default 10ms nicht funktionieren) meißt 50 bis 100ms. Das läßt sich auch nicht wirklich verallgemeinern. Ein Euchner EKS (z.B.) schafft es oft nicht in 50ms - ein Sick-Türsicherheitsschalter hat mit 10ms kein Problem.
Das ist dann (bei mir) immer ausprobieren - Herstellerangaben habe ich dazu noch nicht gefunden.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Aventinus (29 April 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Du beschreibst auch genau meine Vorgehensweise, aber bei uns kam dann letzens eine Diskussion auf was den dazu in den entsprechenden Normen stehen könnte. Und da wusste dann keiner weiter. Auch das Thema mit "Test 0-Signal nach Diskrepanzfehler" hat uns etwas verunsichert. Daher kam der Wunsch, dies mal irgendwo nachzulesen, was da eingestellt werden müsste.

Wenn es immer so kurz wie möglich sein soll, sollte doch auch ein entsprechender Hinweis in der passenden Norm zu finden sein und der Hersteller dann einen Wert nennen können.


----------



## Safety (29 April 2014)

Hallo,
es geht dabei um den Diagnose Deckungsgrad, also je nach PLr ist eben eine gewisse Anforderungsrate notwendig, wie  bei anderen Zweikanaligen Systemen z.B. zwei Schützen.
Also bei einem  z.B. Not-Halt Taster benötigt man keine Dynamischen Tests da reicht die normale Monatliche Anforderung um einen PLd zu erreichen.


----------

